# Is there a teleconverter for ef-m lenses on M5?



## harryallen (Nov 2, 2018)

Does anyone make a decent teleconverter for ef-m lenses on a M5?


----------



## Tyroop (Nov 3, 2018)

Not as far as I know. I've seen some third party EF-M extension tubes, but so far have never seen any EF-M teleconverters.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 3, 2018)

There is no teleconverter for any crop lens, neither EF-M nor EF-S. Ok, Kenko has a teleconverter that you can physically mount an EF-S lens on it. But in general it is not a good idea to use teleconverters with crop lenses. The other way around make sense, i.e. mounting an EF lens with teleconverter on M body. I tested EF 70-200 F/2.8 LII with 2x teleconverter and EF to EF-M mount adapter on M5. Actually, it maintained autofocus and was a usable configuration.


----------



## mirage (Nov 3, 2018)

which EF-M lens/es would you want to use a TC on? 
* EF-M 55-20 is the only tele lens in entire EF-M lineup, and it is f/6.3 on the long end. 
* EF-M 18-150 is also f/6.3 and a trans-zoom [WW to Tele] - generally not really suitable for use with TC.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 3, 2018)

mirage said:


> which EF-M lens/es would you want to use a TC on?
> * EF-M 55-20 is the only tele lens in entire EF-M lineup, and it is f/6.3 on the long end.
> * EF-M 18-150 is also f/6.3 and a trans-zoom [WW to Tele] - generally not really suitable for use with TC.


I'm guessing he wants it for the EF-M primes...


----------



## mirage (Nov 4, 2018)

brad-man said:


> I'm guessing he wants it for the EF-M primes...



hmmm ... all EF-M primes up to now are wide angle lenses: 22 / 28 / 32mm focal length. Not really TELE converter territory either.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 4, 2018)

With a good 2X TC, the 32 mm EF-M will be a good portrait lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2018)

Rocky said:


> With a good 2X TC, the 32 mm EF-M will be a good portrait lens.


Exactly. 

Some people interpret things very literally. My TS-E 24 is certainly not a tele lens, but works great with both the 1.4x and 2x TCs.


----------

